# asparagus spears



## Karla Gutierrez

Hola, me podrían ayudar a traducir el término "_*asparagus spears"*_ no estoy segura de lo que significa, creo que se refiere a los trozos de espárragos pero quisiera conocer un término más adecuado. Gracias


----------



## panderetita1986

¿No son puntas de espárragos?


----------



## Dission

Nunca había escuchado "asparagus spears" pero sí "asparagus tips" supongo que se referirá a eso, a las puntas.


----------



## gotitadeleche

asparagus spears = the whole stem
asparagus tips = the "leafy" parts on the end


----------



## pejeman

gotitadeleche said:


> asparagus spears = the whole stem
> asparagus tips = the "leafy" parts on the end


 
Hola:

Entonces "asparagus spears" son sencillamente *los espárragos*.

Saludos.


----------



## jolada

Hola a todos:

¿Alguien sabe si existe un tipo de esparrago que se llame así en inglés?

Aparece como ingrediente de una pizza.

gracias


----------



## ILT

Son *tallos* de *espárragos*, pero normalmente decimos simplemente *espárragos.*


----------



## jolada

Después de leer este hilo y  el que me habéis sugerido voy a poner simplemente espárragos.

Gracias


----------



## Messidor

jolada said:


> Después de leer este hilo y el que me habéis sugerido voy a poner simplemente espárragos.


Pues quien tenía la razón era Panderetita: son _puntas de espárragos_.

Se considera que son la parte más sabrosa del esparrago, una _delikatessen_. En la Península Ibérica se comercializan conservas únicamente de puntas de espárrago, aparte de las de espárragos enteros (tanto verdes como blancos). 

Precisamente estaba traduciendo ahora mismo uno de los ingredientes de una receta, donde la diferencia queda claramente ilustrada:

"1 small bunch of asparagus, spears halved lengthways"


----------



## pejeman

Pues yo no sé si Panderetita tenía razón o no, peró sí que "asparagus spears" son "los espárragos" enteros y "asparagus tips" son las puntas de espárragos.

Saludos y yo creo que los susodichos ya han de estar bien secos.


----------



## Messidor

pejeman said:


> Pues yo no sé si Panderetita tenía razón o no, peró sí que "asparagus spears" son "los espárragos" enteros y "asparagus tips" son las puntas de espárragos.
> 
> Saludos y yo creo que los susodichos ya han de estar bien secos.


O sea, ¿sugieres que _asparagus spear_ es el "tallo de espárrago"? Pero, ¿no sería_ stalk_?

Porque si al espárrago ya le llamamos _asparagus_, ¿con qué propósito deberíamos añadirle "spear", sino para especificar "tallo" o "punta"?

_Alguien ya se habrá comido esos espárragos..._


----------



## pejeman

Tras buscar en las imágenes guglianas "asparagus tips", hallé lo siguiente, además de las fotos de las puntas de espárragos.

"Cut *asparagus* in to one and a half inch pieces. For a more elegant presentation, you may want to use only the *asparagus tip* instead of *both* *the tip and the stem*. Saute the asparagus in butter for 5 minutes. Season with salt and pepper."

Por otra parte, en la wikipedia encontré otros téminos, que designan a partes comestibles de la planta llamada "espárrago":


*yema**.*
(Del lat. _gemma_).

*1. *f. Brote embrionario de los vegetales constituido por hojas o por esbozos foliares a modo de botón escamoso del que se desarrollarán ramas, hojas y flores.

*turión**. (lo desconocía)*

(Del lat. _turĭo, -ōnis_, yema, brote).

*1. *m._ Bot._ Yema que nace de un tallo subterráneo; como en los espárragos.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 
Y *aquí* dice que los espárragos son las yemas tiernas de la esparraguera.


Así es que "spears" que serían las "lanzas", para mí resultan ser los tallos completos, con todo y puntas y "tips" sólo éstas. En México les decimos "puntas de espárragos" a los extremos más tiernos (tips) de dichos tallos o yemas y "espárragos" a los tallos con todo y sus puntas.

Saludos.


----------



## Messidor

pejeman said:


> Tras buscar en las imágenes guglianas "asparagus tips", hallé lo siguiente, además de las fotos de las puntas de espárragos.
> 
> "Cut *asparagus* in to one and a half inch pieces. For a more elegant presentation, you may want to use only the *asparagus tip* instead of *both* *the tip and the stem*. Saute the asparagus in butter for 5 minutes. Season with salt and pepper."
> 
> Por otra parte, en la wikipedia encontré otros téminos, que designan a partes comestibles de la planta llamada "espárrago":
> 
> 
> *yema**.*
> (Del lat. _gemma_).
> 
> *1. *f. Brote embrionario de los vegetales constituido por hojas o por esbozos foliares a modo de botón escamoso del que se desarrollarán ramas, hojas y flores.
> 
> *turión**. (lo desconocía)*
> 
> (Del lat. _turĭo, -ōnis_, yema, brote).
> 
> *1. *m._ Bot._ Yema que nace de un tallo subterráneo; como en los espárragos.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
> Y *aquí* dice que los espárragos son las yemas tiernas de la esparraguera.
> 
> 
> Así es que "spears" que serían las "lanzas", para mí resultan ser los tallos completos, con todo y puntas y "tips" sólo éstas. En México les decimos "puntas de espárragos" a los extremos más tiernos (tips) de dichos tallos o yemas y "espárragos" a los tallos con todo y sus puntas.
> 
> Saludos.


Oye, ¡qué información más completa, Pejemán! 

Sí, los turiones sólo son posibles en los espárragos blancos, que se entierran para que se blanqueen y enternezcan. Y dan delicias tales como los afamados espárragos_ cojonudos_ - por gruesos y deliciosos - vascos, navarros o riojanos:

http://www.llantarbien.com/spa/item/extractimg.cgi?action=large&code=I480003

http://ladespensadelaserna.es/images/marco.gif

Pues me rindo con mucho gusto, jejeje. Pondré "espárragos" y asunto arreglado. Thanks!


----------



## elisendra

Hola:
Cuando se habla del cultivo del espárrago hay que distinguir entre la planta, y los brotes (denominados técnicamente turiones) que son la parte comestible. 
Por eso al hablar del tallo (stalk) se estarían refiriendo a los tallos de la planta, y denominan "spear" al brote comestible (blanco o verde según se entierren o no).
Las puntas de espárrago es la yema final del brote, y no sé cómo lo denominan en inglés, pero me imagino que será tips. 

Espero que os haya ayudado un poco. 
Saludos


----------

